# Trading a Necron Nightbringer.



## GreaterDragon (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello everyone. I am pretty new here so I hope you will give me a chance at trading.
I have recently acquired a finecast C'tan Nightbringer. Since I have already put together and painted the exact same model, I was hoping I could trade it with someone.
It is still in its un-opened box, in completely new condition (obviously ).
I will trade for anything of comparable value from the Necron, SM or GK ranges.


----------

